# Koby now at 5½ months



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Hi everyone, sorry I haven't been in as much as I would like to have been, but just thought I would pop in and share some Koby pictures.
He is now 5½ months and has had his neuter surgery and did really well, no problems at all. He is such a good little puppy, I am so lucky really, he can be trusted to have his freedom of the full house even when I am out. He uses his UGOdog potty every time without fail now, and when I am here he asks to go outside to pee but the funny thing is he won't poop outside, he has to use his potty in the laundry for that, and he likes his privacy too, so cute :wub:


----------



## Betty Johnson (Feb 24, 2013)

So cute! What a handsome boy!


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Little Angel xoxox


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

He is so precious.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

He just doesn't take a bad pic. Janet! I esp. like the tongue shots always!
He is growing up much to fast though. I know he makes your sun shine!:Sunny Smile::Sunny Smile::Sunny Smile:


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

What a sweet little guy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

What a cutie!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

He is a little doll XO


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Adorable little guy!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

OH, look at this little face!! what a doll.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I didn't think it possible but Koby just keeps getting cuter and cuter with every new picture you post, i have to agree with Sandi that Koby doesn't take a bad picture. :wub:


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Koby is SOOO adorable! A face made for giving smooshie kisses and cuddles!


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

He is so cute! My Oakley is about the same age!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Kobe is so cute....they do grow very fast. What a sweet face!! :wub:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Kobe is adorable! I wish Riley did not have tear stains!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Janet, Koby is a little doll:wub: and I am just a sucker for tongue shots:thumbsup:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

oh he is gorgeous..... such a love bug. I want to snuggle him


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

What a cutie and apparently a mannerly smart little guy as well!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*What a Cutie. hes so pretty. Great that hes so good!*
*Nickee**


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Love him. Definite cutie pie.


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

He is ADORABLE!!! Love that last picture of him :wub: 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Thank you eveyone for the lovely compliments :thumbsup: I have been extremely lucky with his coat, it's so soft and silky and I brush him daily but if I missed it wouldn't matter because he never seems to matt or tangle and his face has always been so white. I have learned from experience with Scooby & Koko that if I only use stainless steel bowls and filtered water the staining is kept to a minimum, but Koby's face has been lovely and clean from the beginning which is a bonus really.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

sherry said:


> Kobe is adorable! I wish Riley did not have tear stains!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I was replying to your post Sherry but forgot to add your quote regarding the tear staining.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

He's so cute! I want to give him a big hug!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

love the pictures.


----------



## 4everjack (Feb 11, 2013)

Koby is so cute!!!


----------



## 4everjack (Feb 11, 2013)

Janet I have a question is it distilled water or filtered I'm so confused.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Janet, I do use stainless and filtered water. I've changed his food also. I've certainly seen worse, just wish he had a white face like Kobe. We just keep working on it!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Janet!!! What a sweetie pie!!!! Gotta tell you again how happy I am for you. Little Kobie is just adorable!!! I'm in love with the dude!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

The A Team said:


> Janet!!! What a sweetie pie!!!! Gotta tell you again how happy I am for you. Little Kobie is just adorable!!! I'm in love with the dude!


Thank you Pat, I love him too, he is such a sweet little boy:wub:


[Janet, I do use stainless and filtered water. I've changed his food also. I've certainly seen worse, just wish he had a white face like Kobe. We just keep working on it!]

Sherry have you had his tear ducts checked? sometimes if there is a blockage that can cause staining and also I wouldn't worry till he is done teething as that too can contribute to staining.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

4everjack said:


> Janet I have a question is it distilled water or filtered I'm so confused.


Landa I use my filtered water from the kitchen tap as I have a Pura undersink filter, I also drink it myself. I wouldn't give distilled water if you have a filter that is enough I think. If you don't have one on the tap you can get one for a jug and use that :thumbsup:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Janet, Koby is adorable! and to have that sparkling white face this young is a blessing  Time does fly!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh Janet! so happy for you both. Koby is stunning!
xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Love your pictures of Koby. He is beautiful :wub::wub:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

He is adorable!


----------

